# Male or female?



## aussie1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Just wanted peoples oppinions on what sex this murray turtle is


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## odd_ball (Jul 25, 2008)

100% male


----------



## cris (Jul 25, 2008)

female


----------



## missllama (Jul 25, 2008)

aussie1 are u going to try breeding?
if u are good luck i have always wanted to breed turtles


----------



## odd_ball (Jul 25, 2008)

cris said:


> female


 good guess chris...:shock:


----------



## Kitah (Jul 25, 2008)

pictures didnt load on this computer properly (stupid internet...) but from what i can see, female. females have smaller and shorter tails than the males, and the cloaca is closer to the edge of the plastron in the females vs males.


----------



## richardsc (Jul 25, 2008)

female,males have longer tails


----------



## gman78 (Jul 25, 2008)

looks like female is winning


----------



## albino (Jul 25, 2008)

definite female


----------



## callith (Jul 25, 2008)

i would have said male


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I am going to breed them when i sort out what ones are what sex.

I have to sex a few of them so i though i would start with the smallest one. 

Is there anyone on here who is a turtle specialist and can give a definititve answer? 

These buggers can be hard to sex at times.


----------



## Kyro (Jul 25, 2008)

Try expansa1(Craig), if he is still around. I reckon he would be your best bet


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 25, 2008)

This is going to be a good topic!! i also have to murrays i am not sure of the sex. Now looking at yours i have one looking exactly the same as yours and ive researched and always thought male, because i have another thats tail is half the size of that and really stump. i might actually put my turts on here too if thats ok? might help with the differenct size of tails


----------



## swampie (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know much about turtles but your looks like a female to me with it's short stout little tail, i have a definite male(i have seen him extend his private bits) and his tail would be twice as long as your turtles.


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah post away, it would be good if we could both could learn a certain method of determining there sex.

Any turtle experts please lend your assistance!


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 25, 2008)

*sexing*

I have two short necks i will post pics up showin you there tails. see how we go
the first pic is what i think(thought) was a male and the second and third is the what i thought female with the short stumpy tail.
tell us what you think. there three years old now so still got lots more growing


----------



## Pythonking (Jul 25, 2008)

male


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 25, 2008)

yeh....WHICH one.. if you read theres two.. both different


----------



## Pythonking (Jul 25, 2008)

ah your left is a boy and right is a girl


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 25, 2008)

woohoo! i was right! wait till my partner gets home!!rub it in rub it in hehe
thanks Pking


----------



## Pythonking (Jul 25, 2008)

shnakey said:


> woohoo! i was right! wait till my partner gets home!!rub it in rub it in hehe
> thanks Pking


 
I am in no way an expert when it comes to turtles but would say thats what they are considering the picture on the left has a longer tail then the picture on the right


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 25, 2008)

yeh i can agree there. i understand were no expert but love your answer hehe(thinking same as me)


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 25, 2008)

i got taught a certain way with a pen?dont jump on me if this isnt right but i was told if you turn them upside down, get a biro(just a bic pen) and place the pen along there shell, if theres a gap between the pen and the shell its male and if the pen sits level with the shell its female? (somthing along those lines) anyone heard of that?but cant usually be done untill reaching sexual maturity


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Jul 25, 2008)

Go to the FAQ section of my website. It is all explained there.

Shnakey, the two photos on the right appear to show a turtle with a chewed tail.

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 25, 2008)

Eastern snake neck. the 2nd and third photo is actually not a "chewed"tail. The other shorty kept thinking hes tail was like a worm, so yes he bit it, i took her to the vet that afternoon and nothing was taken off,she had a blood like sore. it had scabbed over after dry docking her for a few hours each day.. shes always had exactly that tail . never longer, shes just got dry scabbing/ scarring now which the vet said will heal itself. so no look closer, its tails full


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 25, 2008)

all the information on your page shows the same information we see everywhere. which is why were showing pics of ours to get a little more than just internet reads off websites


----------



## carkat (Jul 25, 2008)

It's always tricky sexing immature turtles. Tail length and thickness is generally a good guide, though not foolproof. 

Chris's website has some good information and clear pictures that show differences. Really worthwhile having a look at it.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 25, 2008)

Female. Males near the tail, thier shell shapes like a V where as females are alot less sharp


----------



## Kitah (Jul 25, 2008)

well.. I'll post a picture of my kreffts who is a definite male. check out the length of my boys tail; its virtually the length of one of his legs. having said that though, the turtles you've posted are still not full adults, so its a bit harder to tell.

just as a note... in the picture he was having a bad shed.. realised i was feeding him the wrong diet (has been corrected and he's shed properly)


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Jul 25, 2008)

shnakey said:


> all the information on your page shows the same information we see everywhere.



Really? Could you post some URL's of those site? I haven't seen the ones that show how to determine the gender of Chelodina longicollis.


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I wish there was a simple way of working turtles sex out. 

So is the verdict on the first one i posted a female still?


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok so i went to the website 

http://www.pnc.com.au/~turtles/gender.html

And if i go by whats said on that, then the first photo posted initially is a male as the tail folds around.

"(Males (above) have a large, thick tail. When the tail is relaxed, the cloaca is situated behind the rim of the shell.)"

Which means im up ***** creek cause i have all males here.

lol


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## michelleryan (Jul 25, 2008)

Here are some pics of male short necks, as you can see they are all male.


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

LMAO now im back to square one.

Looking at those photos then it would appear all my murrays are females.

Because none of them have really long tails like those in the photo.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

Why don't you get one with a different size tail. Then you should be right.


----------



## michelleryan (Jul 25, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> Looking at those photos then it would appear all my murrays are females.
> 
> Because none of them have really long tails like those in the photo.



I agree. What are the size of yours?


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Shell lenghs are all between 20 and 35 cm


----------



## michelleryan (Jul 25, 2008)

They are female then. These ones were around the same size.

If they were smaller I would have said you may have had to wait a few years.


----------



## springerduck (Jul 25, 2008)

Great photos there Michelleryan


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I tell you this is ironic

All my long necks are MALES

AND 

Now it turns out all my short necks are FEMALES.

Whats the odds?


----------



## michelleryan (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats funny.


----------



## springerduck (Jul 25, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> I tell you this is ironic
> 
> All my long necks are MALES
> 
> ...


 
How many do you have all up?


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

5 of each lol


And they all came from different places none were purchased from the same shop, i cant believe it.


----------



## springerduck (Jul 25, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> 5 of each lol


 
thats a few!
In ponds or tanks?


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Both at the moment i have the nicer ones in tanks inside and the others outside.


----------



## springerduck (Jul 25, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> Both at the moment i have the nicer ones in tanks inside and the others outside.


 is that an eagle in your picture? ( my eyesight is not the best)


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah a wedgey


----------



## springerduck (Jul 25, 2008)

a young one!

You into raptors?


----------



## carkat (Jul 25, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> I wish there was a simple way of working turtles sex out.





aussie1 said:


> So is the verdict on the first one i posted a female still?





You know there a very easy, simple and very accurate way to sex your turtles. We could kill them and do an autopsy. We would know for sure then!

Obviously not so good for your turtles !

Sometimes when working with marine turtle hatchlings on our beaches , we are asked what sex the brand-new hatchlings are? Because of a number of factors we are fairly sure most of our local hatchlings are female. If a tourist wants to be really sure, we let them know, that we would probably have to kill it to confirm the sex and that's not something we're going to do!


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah the first one is officially a female.

So are all the others. 

I should play tattslotto with those odds.


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

springerduck said:


> a young one!
> 
> You into raptors?


 
I am, they are great creatures.


----------



## springerduck (Jul 25, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> I am, they are great creatures.


 
This pair are out where Michelle does some turtle research.


This goshawk has moved into my place recently, he is very cheeky, I think he has been released.


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Great photos them, 

Goss Hawks are nice looking birds as well.


----------



## michelleryan (Jul 25, 2008)

Good pics springerduck!


----------



## richardsc (Jul 28, 2008)

aussie,next time u go to a shop or sellers place and look at short necks,suss there tail lengths out,males tails mare huge in comparison in mature ones,longnecks are harder to differentiate,females usually are bigger than males,check the shape of the back of the shell,slightly different in shape between sexes and males often have a concave plastron compared to a female,but not always,longneckeds website has good info,but there are also other sites as well.craig lattas is great to,good luck with them


----------



## largeheaded1 (Jul 28, 2008)

yea the tail looks a bit thin, i have one which im pretty sure is a male and his tail is alot thicker and a bit longer than that

good luck breeding tho dude!


----------

